
Nuclear Technology Abandoned Decades Ago Might Give Us Safer, Smaller Reactors - eaguyhn
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/crux/2019/02/26/molten-salt-nuclear-reactors/
======
flatfilefan
The article totally ignores the progress in the rest of the world. For example
Russia, that also developed world first nuclear plant ever, is about to build
a closed fuel cycle reactor: “The launch of the experimental BREST-OD-300
reactor in Seversk (Tomsk Region), which will operate on the new mixed nitride
uranium-plutonium fuel, will be held in 2026.”

[http://mbir.org/the-unique-nuclear-reactor-in-seversk-
will-s...](http://mbir.org/the-unique-nuclear-reactor-in-seversk-will-start-
working-in-2026/)

